# help would be much appreciated



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

So I have come to the conclusion I need to re-flash everything because my phone has becoming a paperweight for some reason. I was wondering if someone could put together a series of links that will guide me to correctly Full wipe my phone to stock and re flash everything correctly. Some instructions would be amazing(like a guide on which to do first). Thanks for the help everyone! 

PS: I'm not lazy, I just want to do this exactly right.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2

UPDATE: Successfully done and my phone feels brand new thanks to everyone hat helped!


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

hey sky, I would recommend going into CWM and run a factory reset, mount /system and flashing on the stock rom http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22379-rom-stock-ei2-recovery/. hope this helps


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Wipe in CWM, flash this (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59930884/StratEI2.zip), reboot and make sure that everything works, then root doing this (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7840-kernel-guide-root-your-stratosphere/) or this (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16030-how-toguiderooting-the-stratosphere-simplified/) then flash this (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23488-ei2romodincwmtweaked-v20/). That should be it!


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you both I will do this as soon as I get on my computer 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------

